# Configurer un serveur Qmail

## bemixam

vous n avez pas un petit howto qui traine qqpart ?  :Mr. Green: 

parceque j ai pas du faire ce qu il fallait pour que ca fonctionne ...

----------

## sergio

Va voir sur http://www.lifewithqmail.org/

Tu trouvera aussi une introduction à Qmail en français sur http://qmail.free.fr/#docs...

Je n'en sais pas plus malheuresement...

----------

## bemixam

merci bien, je vais y jeter un oeil !

----------

## sly

Bon courage  :Wink: 

c'est plutot pas mal obscur Qmail et n'est pas GNU GPL malheureusement ...

Mais sinon, ca marche bien...

----------

## meyerm

 *sly wrote:*   

> c'est plutot pas mal obscur Qmail et n'est pas GNU GPL malheureusement ...

 

Je pense que ce parce que tu doit compiler (quel est le mot francais?) avec quelque atributs de securite. Et si qmail serrait GPL les distributeurs ne pourraient pas livrer un "bon qmail" compilee? Alors distributer le code est mieux. (je devine seulement  :Wink:  )

----------

## bemixam

bon alors j ai emerge qmail ... j ai bricole un peu ....

ca tourne ... c est a dire que ca envoie bien des mails vers l exterieur mais aussi aux users de la machine.

il me reste un probleme ( et pas le moindre ) je ne peux pas recuperer les mails a partir d une autre machine. ( ni en envoyer d ailleurs )

```

zero => machine cliente

silverfuck => serveur de mail ( 192.168.0.1 )

bemixam@zero mnt $ telnet 192.168.0.1 110

Trying 192.168.0.1...

telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused

bemixam@zero mnt $ telnet 192.168.0.1 25

Trying 192.168.0.1...

telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused

root@silverfuck bemixam # iptables -L

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)

target     prot opt source               destination

root@silverfuck bemixam # cat /etc/xinetd.d/ipop3

# default: off

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-mail/uw-imap/files/uw-ipop3.xinetd,v 1.2 2002/06/07 02:01:38 woodchip Exp $

# description: The POP3 service allows remote users to access their mail \

#              using an POP3 client such as Netscape Communicator, mutt, \

#              or fetchmail.

service pop-3

{

        socket_type             = stream

        wait                    = no

        user                    = root

        server                  = /var/qmail/bin/qmail-popup qmail-popup    silverfuck.toto.org /bin/checkpassword /var/qmail/bin/qmail-pop3d Maildir

        log_on_success          += USERID

        log_on_failure          += USERID

        disable                 = no

}

root@silverfuck bemixam # ps -aux | grep qmail

qmails    4960  0.0  0.1  1372  376 pts/2    S    18:57   0:00 qmail-send

qmaill    4961  0.0  0.2  1336  444 pts/2    S    18:57   0:00 splogger qmail

root      4962  0.0  0.1  1340  324 pts/2    S    18:57   0:00 qmail-lspawn ./Ma

qmailr    4963  0.0  0.1  1336  320 pts/2    S    18:57   0:00 qmail-rspawn

qmailq    4964  0.0  0.1  1320  328 pts/2    S    18:57   0:00 qmail-clean

root      4973  0.0  0.2  1428  448 pts/2    R    19:08   0:00 grep qmail

```

a l origine la ligne server de /etc/xinetd.d/ipop3 etait "/usr/sbin/ipop3d"

mais ca ne fonctionnait pas plus

une idee pour faire fonctionner ca ?

----------

## arlequin

On utilise pas 'tcpserver' avec 'recordio' d'habitude pour que ça marche avec xinetd ? essaye, si mes souvenirs sont bons, je l'avais fait comme ça et ça gazé à mort   :Surprised: 

De plus tu peux jeter un coup d'oeil sur la doc de lea-linux.org et toolinux.com...

----------

